# option for removing the foetus???



## AS1

Hi - I just wondered if anyone can give me any advice. I am 9 weeks 2 days pregnant and went to the hospital today and there is no heartbeat so my worst fears have been confirmed. The foetus measures approx 6 weeks 5 days but I have not bled at all. The doctor gave me three choices leave it for a few days and see if nature takes its course, take the pills or have a D&C early next week? It dosen't look likely that I will bleed as the foetus has not grown for almost 3 weeks and has still not come away so I thought the best option would be the D&C so at least you can start trying to get things back to normal?? Have to go back on Thursday with my decision - does anyone have any advice??


----------



## NeyNey

Oh honey, first off i'm so very sorry :hugs:

I don't want to give you advice to what you should choose, I think it should be a personal one. Although I've had a D&C - it can get a little painful, but it is over pretty quickly. Make sure someone is there to support you, i wasn't prepared for the emotion of it all when I got mine. I haven't tried the pills so I don't know what they will do. If you wait, you have the chance of passing the angel in the comfort of home, so it may not be so traumatic as a hospital. 

:hugs: more hugs


----------



## honeybunch2k7

I tried the natural option, but I still had to have a D&C in the end. So keep in mind that if you op for the natural choice you may still need surgery...or not... I'll also warn you that I pushed out my baby, and it was VERY emotionally draining. 


The sticky in this forum helped me make the decision that if I had to have another miscarriage I would still try to do it as naturally as possible.

:hugs:


----------



## poppy

I am so sorry for your loss. 

I am sorry I can't give you advice what to do - when I had a miscarriage in November, I just got the bleeding. Also, like Ney Ney said, it's the one personal for you - the doctors should be able to give you more advice.

Whatever, you choose to do, just make sure you give yourself enough time to recover - maybe take a few days off work.

xxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Hi

I am so sorry for your sad news. I am also very so sad that you have to make a choice. It must be so very difficult for you.

I was 'lucky' in that my m/c happened very quickly. After going to A&E one evening, the doctor said there was nothing they could do for me and suggested that I go home and 'wait' and take painkillers. Although the advice i got was very limited and emotionless, I was glad that I was at home. I did not have to have a d&c.

Whatever your decision, it is yours only. Please feel free to PM me if you want to talk.

I am sending you a massive hug.

Lots of love.


----------



## anita665

:hugs: Im really sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Often it will come away on it's own if it's given long enough but the doctor won't want to leave it too long incase it becomes infected. It's strange why not everyones body clears it's self out immediatly but maybe it's due to hormones. With a bit of luck it will be done before your next appointment. Fingers crossed for you and keep your chin up! :hugs:


----------



## Ann-Marie

:hugs:Hi there,
I'm so sorry to read this. I had exactly the same 3 years ago. I had a scan at 12 weeks, and the baby had died at 9 weeks. They didn't give me any options, as they said if the bby didn't come away properly, I could end up with an infection, and have to have the d&c anyway. I had the d&c, my husband was with me, and they let him be there when I came round. It was quick, and relatively painless. It was a bit like having really bad period pains. Nobody can tell you what to decide, but I hope you can be strong whatever you decide. I really feel for you, and hope to see you in the pregnancy boards soon.:hugs:


----------



## **angel**

* firstly i want 2 say sorry 4 ur loss, i miscarried in april last years our angel stopped growing at 5 weeks and we had a scan at 9 weeks and there was no heartbeat so they thought id only jus fallen preg but miscarried 2days after my scan, we passed naturally but its ur choice at the end of the day  either way its not an easy decision to make, feel free 2 PM me if u want 2 talk, Take care and as said above give urself as much time as u need xxxxx*


----------



## nutty

I am so sorry for your loss. I too had this choice at the end of December, I went for a 14 week scan but no heartbeat. They thought the baby had died about 10/11 weeks. I decided to have an EPRC (D & C) as I thought if my body hadn't sorted itself out in the last 3 weeks it was for the best. I was alseep for the procedure and didn't physically feel too bad after. It really is a personal choice. Again sorry for what you're going through :hugs:


----------



## miel

i am very sorry ...i do agree with NeyNEY it is personal choice but make sure you have your DH or a family or a close friend with you.
my thoughts are with you.


----------



## suzan

I am so sorry for your loss.

I have had 2 miscarriages. The first one.. baby's heartbeat stopped at 9 weeks and had to have D&C. Second one, I chose to miscarry naturally. If I would have been asked again.. I would chose D&C coz I just didnt feel a thing.. naturally is so painful physically and emotionally.

I hope u chose what's right for you.. both are open options, but check yourself how strong can you handle any of ur choices.

By the way, I think that the sooner, the better.. I mean having it removed.. you will have little time to heal both physically and emotionally.. and avoid any kind of infections.

GOod luck


----------



## Linzi

Im so sorry to hear of your loss. Theres no advice i can offer but I didn't want to read and run.

Stay strong, I hope you've got a lot of people there to support you.

xx


----------



## AS1

Hi - Thanks for all your kind words and advice its really appreciated. 

I think I will go for the D&C as I am showing no signs of bleeding and like Nutty I feel that if the foetus has been there fo 3 weeks without coming away then its unlikely to happen on its own. If I even had slight bleeding I might hold off for a while. I'm sure everyone who has been in the same position will agree that its mental torture carrying on like this I can't remember ever crying so much or feeling this low - and while my husband and family have been really supportive I still feel really alone........I don't think you can start to cope and deal with things until the whole thing is over. 

I phoned the hospital tonight to arrange for the D&C and would you believe I have to go back for another scan on Thursday (just to once again confirm what I know!!! I have had 10 internal scans since new years day so I think this is just prolonging the agony) and then be put on a "list" for the D&C?? For some reason I niavely thought in these circumstances you could just get it done there and then but no you are on a waiting list?.

Anyway my rant is over once again thanks for all you support and kind thoughts.....xx


----------



## suzan

am sorry hun :hugs:
Hope everything goes well


----------



## Gabi

Sorry to hear about that. 
My advise would be to go for a D&C. I did. I couldn't handle the idea of passing the baby myself. But at 9 weeks there's a chance you won't pass everything yourself anyway so you'd probably have to go for a D&C in the end as well.

All the best!


----------



## Rumpskin

Thinking of you lovely. Hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I'm sorry for your loss sweetheart, I agree with the others, its a very personal choice


----------



## Vickie

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## xclairex

hi honey so sorry for your loss i lost my baby at 9 weeks dead on and babys growth was only 4 weeks so it had been gone for a while i started bleedin the day of my second scan as there was no heartbeat found on the first! but nature took my baby naturally its up to you what you do but i didnt realise my baby had even gone till there was no heart beat found so i waited to see what would happen and it went well! good luck in your choice keep your chin up x


----------



## carmen

Again i would like to say sorry,i understand what your going through i m still going through this after finding out on the 11 Jan at my first scan.

I found out the baby heartbeat stopped at 7wks 6 days, but i decided to see if it camE naturally.

By the 22 Jan, nothing had came that meant the baby had been their without a heartbeat for 4-5 weeks.

So i took the tablets at home, it was painful with the cramps, but it was easy ( well easy as it can be when this happens)

But i have found out today that i have 2-3 cm skin left in, and they need to get that out. So i m booked in for a d+c next thursday.

I opted for it this way cos i wanted to aviod surgery, but if that doesn t come out within the week i still have to do it.

So it is a personal choice, i think d+c is a quick solution and helps people move forward alot quicker.

It seems for ever that its been going on with me from finding out on the 11 Jan till the 14 feb when i will have to have the surgery.

Its difficult for women to go through cos all you want is everything to be o.k

Keep and let us know how everything goes x


----------



## xclairex

hope everything goes ok with you carmen let me no stay in touch hun x


----------



## Jewels0974

Hi There - Firstly may I say how very sorry I am for your loss.

I know that this is a very late post - considering this thread started in January. Just wanted to share my experience with you.

I went for a scan at 9 weeks as I was bleeding, and it turns out that the foetus died at 5 weeks. I was given the option of either going home and dealing with it myself or having a D&C. I chose to go home.

For over a week I was in alot of pain, and one night I passed the foetus. It was a confusing time, as I had never felt contractions before and I didn't know what was happening to me.

Even after that I had to have a D&C anyway.

No one can tell you what to do, everyone is an individual and our bodies all work in different ways, but if I ever had to go through that again (heaven forbid) I would choose the D&C

I hope that everything is well with you

Best wishes - and sorry once again


----------

